# drove both old and new m3's, i hate tt now



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

As the title reads. I just wish I was born in 84. The new m3 is amazing. I was so scared as I dipped the throttle with the amount of power you have under your hoof. The old m3 e46, the car I want is simply amazing too. Unbelievable engine note and the exhaust rasp is amazing. I want one. Life seems dull again in the tt. Sorry guys, if I have offended you owners. Thee tt is a nice car but not at alll in the league of an M3. 9 months to go


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'd love an m3, just can't afford one at the moment. maybe in a few years!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No offence I wouldn't imagine  a lot of people on here like them too.

Totally different type of car and imo looks a bit chav - you will also need to forget how to use your indicators if you get one 

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I would upset my sergeant if i got one as he has a 320ci.


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> you will also need to forget how to use your indicators if you get one


BMWs HAVE indicators???


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bojmobile said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > you will also need to forget how to use your indicators if you get one
> ...


Mine doesn't...


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Totally different type of car and imo looks a bit chav


really? You think an M3 looks chav?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I love that car so so much but the one i drove was the 4 dooor saloon one.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

well they all have M3 wing mirrors on them don't they and we all know they are the ultimate chav mod :lol: no I can honestly say I really don't like that at all aesthetically.

Charlie


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Charlie said:


> No offence I wouldn't imagine  a lot of people on here like them too.
> 
> Totally different type of car and imo looks a bit chav - you will also need to forget how to use your indicators if you get one
> 
> Charlie


quality, and also drive like a total knob on the motorway, undertaking and tailgate everyone!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

smithtt said:


> As the title reads. I just wish I was born in 84. The new m3 is amazing. I was so scared as I dipped the throttle with the amount of power you have under your hoof. The old m3 e46, the car I want is simply amazing too. Unbelievable engine note and the exhaust rasp is amazing. I want one. Life seems dull again in the tt. Sorry guys, if I have offended you owners. Thee tt is a nice car but not at alll in the league of an M3. 9 months to go


Of course life seems dull, you just compared apples and oranges. Go drive an R8  and come back and tell us how much you hate the M3s.

cheers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Bojmobile said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


It's an optional extra... BMW driver don't usually take up the offer... or to let people out of junctions who are indicating to go the opposite way when their stuck in traffic... they just pull straight across the junction and block you for 10mins until the traffic lights change... then by that time... cars are coming from the direction you want to travel and can't pull out... :twisted: sums a BMW up quite well that little rant :lol:



TTQ2K2 said:


> Of course life seems dull, you just compared apples and oranges. Go drive an R8  and come back and tell us how much you hate the M3s.
> cheers.


or go and test drive/ride a bike... then realise... no traffic can stop you... and you got some serious power... why would you ever want a car... i'd sooner have a S4... there just not as hated as BMW's by other drivers....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gazzerb said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > No offence I wouldn't imagine  a lot of people on here like them too.
> ...


Yep had 2 total knobs on the way to and from ADI at the weekend all BMW drivers one was even in road works 50 mph limit doing well over 70


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

TTQ2K2 said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > As the title reads. I just wish I was born in 84. The new m3 is amazing. I was so scared as I dipped the throttle with the amount of power you have under your hoof. The old m3 e46, the car I want is simply amazing too. Unbelievable engine note and the exhaust rasp is amazing. I want one. Life seems dull again in the tt. Sorry guys, if I have offended you owners. Thee tt is a nice car but not at alll in the league of an M3. 9 months to go
> ...


U say go drive an r8. An m3 is an everyday car with the power of a potential supercar. An r8 is only half a second faster than an m3, yet costs 30k more. The m3 seats 4 and has a boot.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

smithtt said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > smithtt said:
> ...


No what he said was you are comparing two cars built for two totally different markets


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I find these kind of comparisons very odd. The M3 is a £43k car before you even start adding all the necessary options while the TT cost under £30k. You may as well come on and say you've driven an M3 and now think the 1996 Vauxhall Astra 1.4 Club is crap! It's not exactly a comparative test, is it?

I love my TT but I've driven an Aston Martin DB9 and I certainly know which of the two I'd prefer to own, but that doesn't make my car rubbish. It is what it is. Whatever you drive (unless it's perhaps a Bugatti Veyron) there's _always_ going to be a better car out there somewhere. Don't hate your TT simply because you've driven something better. By all means aspire to something else but until you achieve that dream appreciate your car for what it is and enjoy it.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I was on the verge of buying one a couple of weeks back and after test drives back to back with SMG and manual I got back in the TT. The M made a nice noise, that was about it for me :lol:

Boring interior, no torque low down, had to rev it quite a bit to get going. I appreciate the car for what it is - undoubtedly its a drivers car and its good but it wasnt for me.

Its been said so many times before too, BMW drivers are complete ... I dont wish to be branded with the same stick. If you keep an eye out on the people driving them, you'll notice what I did... I'll say no more :wink:

Test drove S4's and RS4's and have decided to save for a bit longer and do it properly :twisted:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> Whatever you drive (unless it's perhaps a Bugatti Veyron) there's _always_ going to be a better car out there somewhere.


The Mclaren F1 has quicker acceleration, even with the stig driving it :roll:


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> there's _always_ going to be a better car out there somewhere. Don't hate your TT simply because you've driven something better. By all means aspire to something else but until you achieve that dream appreciate your car for what it is and enjoy it.


Well said that man! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Neb said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Totally different type of car and imo looks a bit chav
> ...


Personally, I think those alloys would look more at home sticking out the sides of a '99 corsa. The new M3 is too new to be chav, but the amount of E46 318i "M Sport" or other such abominations around makes the M3 seem more chavvier than it is, as so many impersonators and so many people who can't differentiate between them although it's dead easy to spot.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

May have an M3 but wish I was born in 1984 too...

Your hanging around in the wrong place, lots or rwd envy, try http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was 18 in 1984


----------



## jjones (Jul 25, 2009)

considered an e36 3.2 evo when i bought my tt, was put off by the fact that it looks very dated now and the 3.2 evo is plagued by expensive VANOS failures. the new e46 m3 is nice also but was at the time 11k for a semi decent one which was more than i want to spend on a car.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yellow_TT said:


> No what he said was you are comparing two cars built for two totally different market.


I couldn't have said it better, m8.

cheers


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> The M made a nice noise, that was about it for me :lol:


Me too.



J55TTC said:


> Boring interior, no torque low down, had to rev it quite a bit to get going.


Accurate.

They are just as ubiquitous as a TT now as well..


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

alcanTTara said:


> They are just as ubiquitous as a TT now as well..


Yeah once I looked up the definition of "ubiquitous" I agreed. lol :lol:


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Buy an M3, I did and was the best move I ever made! Exhaust rasp is amazing and it's so much more involving to drive imo.

I agree that they are 2 totally different motors. As for comments on interior, you don't need pretty air vents to look at when you've got the 'm power' under your right foot! :twisted:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As above apples and oranges.

Still a considerable price difference as well for a TT and M3 with simliar mileage.


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

As a former member of this forum and now an M3 owner i have to say how can you compare the 2.

I loved my TT but in the end the jibes of being a girl etc meant i needed a change. As correctly mentioned above the M3 is considerably more money. I was fortunate to get one and don't regret it a bit. Certainly the M3 costs me more money to run though than the TT.

Don't get me wrong i miss my TT and am really glad i owned one but don't slate the M3 when you know it's a great car.


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

GeoffMM said:


> Don't get me wrong i miss my TT and am really glad i owned one but don't slate the M3 when you know it's a great car.


I bet nobody calls you a girl now! :lol:

I've heard that quite a bit from the guys at my work "it's eyeshadow blue with lipstick red leather" but I can't say it bothers me to be honest. I far prefer the styling of the TT (girly or not) to the M3, obviously there is no point making a performance comparison.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yup, thats right. As soon as I stepped out of my 2 TTs and A4 Convertible I forgot how to use my indicators and immediately became a tailgating, ignorant BMW driver. :roll:

Although I do do it to anyone in a Mk2 TT but thats on purpose. Especially the ones with one exhaust or TD feckin i written on the back. ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Yup, thats right. As soon as I stepped out of my 2 TTs and A4 Convertible I forgot how to use my indicators and immediately became a tailgating, ignorant BMW driver. :roll:
> 
> Although I do do it to anyone in a Mk2 TT but thats on purpose. Especially the ones with one exhaust or TD feckin i written on the back. ;-)


Nice to see some things never change.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, thats right. As soon as I stepped out of my 2 TTs and A4 Convertible I forgot how to use my indicators and immediately became a tailgating, ignorant BMW driver. :roll:
> ...


BMW drivers are all ignorant wankers, FWD TTs are prams, Prius drivers have been conned and Newcastle cant kick a ball straight. Sky is up, ground is down, I'm a grumpy old cynic. No change there. ;-)


----------

